# Playing .Wav files created in Verint from another device.



## Fujifish (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Team,

I have been trying to get some wav files, which were sent to me from phone conversations captured with Verint, to play in windows media player or in VLC player 2.2.1.

I have downloaded codec from verint and windows 7 codecs, but still unable to play these WAV files?

Any suggestions?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

This thread from 2012 might have what you need to install
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...35-48e6-ac00-34b3a363b4e6/cant-play-wav-files


----------



## Fujifish (Sep 25, 2015)

plodr said:


> This thread from 2012 might have what you need to install
> https://social.technet.microsoft.co...35-48e6-ac00-34b3a363b4e6/cant-play-wav-files


Thanks for your response poldr,

I did a little research on the weekend, I have found that the people who sent us the files can convert them.

Verint software comes with a convertor. So someone sending you wav files of phone calls can convert them, so peeps without Verint call management can listen to them.
Important thing is the Verint software user needs to have some local admin privileges to run command prompt as admin.
=-=-=-=-=-=
*Converting a Verint wav file to standard audio file (playable on any PC) *


Create a new folder in your D drive and called it "*Verint Original*".
Create a new Folder in your D drive and called it "*Verint New*".
Download the audio file to your PC, and save the file to the folder called "*Verint Original*" which we have created in a, and save the audio name as "*OLD.wav*".
Open command line as administrator, and run the following command:
* c:\>Program Files>Verint\Playback\CommandLineConvertor.exe D:\Verint Original\OLD.wav D:\Verint New\ NEW.wav*


If the file has converted successfully, we can find the NEW.wav from the folder called "Verint New". Otherwise, the conversion has failed, please reconvert the file again.
*Broken Down:*


CommandLineConvertor.exe (The program that converts things).
D:\(folder to the original audio file)\audio file name (The input file).
D:\(folder to the new audio file)\audio file name (What you want to convert it to)
=-=-=-=-=-=


----------

